# Fluval Flora



## tenshu (Sep 27, 2010)

Seems that the tank is the same as the Dennerle 30 liters Nano Cube. With the rounded front corners, light and everythng.
Example :










Great idea to package it with CO2 and all.


----------



## Lance Uppercut (Aug 22, 2009)

pretty sure they start shipping in Nov


----------

